# Breaking news, 4 dogs die in house fire



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Another fire with 4 dogs dead and 10 more rescued in Little Hulton Salford Manchester, 
Poor dogs, why does this keep happening ,always when the homeowners were all out
Neighbours were fighting the fire with a hosepipe until the fire brigade arrived, 15 firefighters at the scene


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought the dogs were kennelled in the back garden and were privately owned.

There were eight people in the house, but the house wasn't involved in the fire.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The article i read was the 4 dogs died in the house fire,and 10 were rescued from a shed


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry, the kennels were at the side of the house in which the dogs died,it said the flames were as high as the house, believed a heat lamp was knocked over by one of the dogs jumping up, poor dogs,firemen gave 2 puppies oxygen , so sad, all in wooden kennels 
This was a cdifferent place i read it on this time,it sounded as if it was the hose on fire in the last article


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Yet another sad story, R.I.P. poor little dogs.


----------



## DecantPet (May 15, 2015)

Poor dogs. What caused the fire? I can imagine how chaotic the scene was as the dogs tried to escape. So sad!


----------



## Natalie Strudwick (May 21, 2015)

I feel so sorry for these dogs, it really breaks my heart. What exactly the cause of the fire?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Another fire with 4 dogs dead and 10 more rescued in Little Hulton Salford Manchester,
> Poor dogs, why does this keep happening ,always when the homeowners were all out
> Neighbours were fighting the fire with a hosepipe until the fire brigade arrived, 15 firefighters at the scene


Does it keep happening? Is there one every day? Why do house fires with or without dogs keep happening? Why does it happen when the homeowners out? Well they were not in to smell the fire and tackle the source; they left an appliance on; the possible reasons are endless. Until and unless the investigation is complete the reason will not be known eg faulty wiring, faulty appliances, discarded ***.............................


----------



## Olla (Jun 21, 2015)

Heart breken news. Poor dogs.


----------

